# My Ribber Cover Solution



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Went to Lowes to see if I could find something I could use for ribber covers.....Vinyl Siding.......Has one 'lip' to hold onto the gate pegs ... Unfortunately it only comes in a 12 foot length......and 8 inches wide .......But......I can cut 3 full length ribber covers and a 21 inch one......I also cut mine so it goes to the bottom edge of my ribbers.....which required cutting off 3/4" for the 230..and 2 5/8" for the 710......


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic idea. Bravo,for such a smart idea!


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

Very clever- I'm going to do that.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Put magnets on the inside of them so they will attach to the gatepegs and not fall off easily


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting the photos! My husband made ribber covers for me from vinyl siding, but when I tried to explain it on KP, I couldn't make it clear. I never did get around to taking pictures of mine. Our siding is a wide board style and one board fits really nicely. It stays on well, too.


----------



## rsprime (Nov 3, 2012)

I was just wondering what i was going to use! 
I recently purchased a brother 360 and the garter bar bed had a sponge bar and a plastic bar in the same spot where the sponge bar was.
Does any one know if this is correct?
Or how it should be?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Actually it fits on the gait pegs nicely.......but to counteract it sliding or coming off when you bump it .....I came up with a solution.....I took 3 small squares of self-adhesive Velcro and put them on the inside bottom of my cover(each end and middle) and the opposing pieces of velcro on the lower front of the machine......Works like a charm....No shifting.....no popping it off........When I work a smaller project...I can use the shorter vinyl cover (the leftover piece)....that will adhere to just the center piece of velcro....Hint: Put the loop side of the velcro on the cover...
So...I figured for the price of buying one cover......I made 3 plus the 21 " one......I am left with an extra cover(only have 2 ribbers)...


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great idea!!! never would think about it, Marti/NE Ohio


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

My 700 has a plastic"sponge" bar in the ribber, not both.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks for posting the photos as that made the idea easy to understand. I have covers for one machine, but not the others. Now I know how to make them.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

That is a great and affordable idea. Thanks for posting & sharing.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

rsprime said:


> I was just wondering what i was going to use!
> I recently purchased a brother 360 and the garter bar bed had a sponge bar and a plastic bar in the same spot where the sponge bar was.
> Does any one know if this is correct?
> Or how it should be?


"Garter bar bed"? Do you mean the _ribber_ bed? If so, what model is it? And do you mean you have a Brother KH-*2*60?


----------



## rsprime (Nov 3, 2012)

sorry about the mix up! it is a bulky 260 and it was on the ribber.
should it have a sponge bar or the plastic bar! 
this one when i got it had both shoved in. So i dont know which one to put back the sponge bar needs replacing its flat.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

rsprime said:


> sorry about the mix up! it is a bulky 260 and it was on the ribber.
> should it have a sponge bar or the plastic bar!
> this one when i got it had both shoved in. So i dont know which one to put back the sponge bar needs replacing its flat.


Most Brother brand ribbers for the standard KM have the plastic bar. I'm not sure about the Brother ribbers for the bulky KMs though. Which model ribber do you have for the 260?

It seemed as if the previous owner stored the extra bar in the ribber to protect it from bending. Of course, it was only when the ribber was not in used.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

rsprime said:


> sorry about the mix up! it is a bulky 260 and it was on the ribber.
> should it have a sponge bar or the plastic bar!
> this one when i got it had both shoved in. So i dont know which one to put back the sponge bar needs replacing its flat.


KH260 should have sponge bar not plastic.


----------



## rsprime (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks it on order!


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

I have two sets of ribber covers -- one set for the ribber and lay the other two on the knitting machine needle bed -- you could use the excess of the siding material to make a couple for the upper bed.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

The other one might be the close knit bar that goes on the main bed under the gate pegs.


----------



## sockcranker (Apr 10, 2013)

I found that a clear plastic stair protector/runner worked well. You may want to cut off the excess length to be even w/ the edge of your ribber, or put two side by side... It is light, flexible, stores well and hooks on the gate posts well.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

sockcranker said:


> I found that a clear plastic stair protector/runner worked well. You may want to cut off the excess length to be even w/ the edge of your ribber, or put two side by side... It is light, flexible, stores well and hooks on the gate posts well.


Great idea.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Great ideas! What a resourceful bunch you are! Always nice to find new ideas that work so well.


----------

